# Age and ability to build muscle mass?



## TapRackBang (Jul 30, 2003)

Is there an age at which one's ability to add muscle mass begins to decrease?  

Is it easier to add muscle during the late teens to early twenties than to add during the thirties?


TapRackBang


----------



## Mudge (Jul 30, 2003)

I would say yes, hormonal levels go down but some insist maturity is important. I think the maturity thing has to do more with the mind. Somewhere around 25-30 years old most peoples hormonal levels start to decline.

When I was in high school I could put 5-10 pounds a week on my bench for awhile, I dont know about weight though much other than I was between 150-205 or so during my 4 years in HS.


----------



## giant43 (Jul 31, 2003)

I'm 44 and have made more gains now then I did when I was younger .. I think that its that I am working out smarter now than when I first started back in the day .. I did make gains faster back then for sure, but I never stuck with it .. so, I do think you make more gains when ur younger but you can make gains no matter what age you are !


----------



## cjrmack (Jul 31, 2003)

*Age, Muscle Mass*

I am 43 y/o and like the previous poster I am building more mass than when I was 23 and didn't know what I was doing (over-training, not pushing myself, eating wrong, etc.).


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 31, 2003)

I am 47 and am much stronger than I was at any earlier age by up to 150% in some areas. It is important to realize that strength is not necessarily synonymous with mass though. It can be, but not always. For example, you can get huge strength increases simply by developing better neurological focus or control over the same exact fiber you currently have through low weight high rep training. This is literally ???training??? and developing coordination and the ability to recruit all your fiber as needed. Thus said, at older ages size increases will not probably be as *fast* as when you had optimum/maximal hormonal levels as you did when you are younger. However, with age there is typically more experience and a maturity factor that may overcome the reduced hormonal levels. But there is such a wide range of ???normal??? testosterone levels (and other things like IGF-1 and GH) in males that there is still plenty of potential for growth late in life ??? just not as optimal as when you were younger. In my particular case I was able to put on 16 lbs of lean mass in 5 months all while losing 54 lbs of body fat at my age. So I personally know it can be done. Frankly I think genetics plays the bigger part in how much lean tissue the body will ???permit??? you to add to your frame without an exponentially higher amount of effort and caloric intake given reasonable hormone levels (at any age). This is why a lot of us are watching closely for "genuine" breakthroughs in things like myostatin inhibitors.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 31, 2003)

There are 173 pound guys benching over 600, so yeah size and strength are not one and the same.

I agree with the maturity post above, being young and stupid wont fix everything, being older and wiser helps.


----------



## bodyhard (Jul 31, 2003)

Its easier to gain muscle mass when you are older in your late 30???s most pro???s don???t really reach their potential till their late 30???s look at Ronnie, Yates, and the likes. I am 39 and I am in better shape then when I was in my teens and early twenties. I think you start to lose size (and not much either) and mass when you reach your late 40???s., Bodybuilding is the only sport (if you consider it a sport) that you get better with age. Unlike Baseball, Basketball, Football, Boxing etc where you start losing flexibility, reflexes, speed and the likes. Bodybuilding on the other hand is about strength, muscle maturity, mass and the older you get the stronger and bigger you become.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 31, 2003)

I wouldn't say easier, but it takes time, those guy are lucky to gain 5 quality pounds a year at the level they are at. Look at Jay Cutler, he hasn't gotten much bigger than he was at 22 years old.

If you want to see an old guy with tons of mass, look up Albert Beckles, tell me thats natural and I will laugh.

IIRC he should have been around 62 in these pictures.
http://www.darkwoods.net/bodybuilder/male/bb/gallery/beckle01.html

http://www.bodybuilders.com/albert.htm


----------



## TapRackBang (Jul 31, 2003)

Good to hear from those of you who have "done it" and are still doing it at your ages.  

I'm 33 and just starting (kicking myself for not having started sooner in life), but I'm hoping to make the kinds of gains you guys have.

TapRackBang


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> There are 173 pound guys benching over 600, so yeah size and strength are not one and the same.



Fuck, I wish I could bench 600 when I weighed 173.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 1, 2003)

Gifted, short powerlifters who keep themselves down in weight, they probably have Grandpas legs too - and thats going to be with a shirt. The only guys I know of in the 700s though currently are all heavy.


----------



## dumbell (Sep 11, 2003)

Bill Pearl, a five time Mr. Olympia  at 42 years of age had 21" arms and weighed 240+ pounds with a competition figure.  You just have to want it more as you get older, it's definitely possible though.


----------



## Mind over Matter (May 26, 2010)

I just Googled, "What is the best age to gain muscle mass?" and this was the top site.  I'm glad too!  The reason why I am looking is because I am 30 years old and I am afraid that this is the time that muscle starts to deteriorate.  I have worked out a little here and a little there throughout the years but now that i'm getting older fitness seems to be becoming more important to me.  This site helped a lot and answered most of my questions.   
I'm curious to know if anybody has any helpful hints for a 30 year old guy that will help me to make fast and large gains.  I am open to anything really so please feel free to throw anything my way!! Thanks


----------



## sassy69 (May 26, 2010)

Mind over Matter said:


> I just Googled, "What is the best age to gain muscle mass?" and this was the top site.  I'm glad too!  The reason why I am looking is because I am 30 years old and I am afraid that this is the time that muscle starts to deteriorate.  I have worked out a little here and a little there throughout the years but now that i'm getting older fitness seems to be becoming more important to me.  This site helped a lot and answered most of my questions.
> I'm curious to know if anybody has any helpful hints for a 30 year old guy that will help me to make fast and large gains.  I am open to anything really so please feel free to throw anything my way!! Thanks



I think the only real issue at age 30 is that your hGH production is at less than optimal levels. If you did absolutely nothing I suppose you'd see deterioriation, but FWIW I started BB competition at age 35. Just because you're 30 doesn't mean you're dead yet.  You should probably be only slightly less optimal than you were in your 20s. Personally and amongs BB friends I've observed more general wear & tear starting to become an issue around age 40. 

I think the best thing you can do now, if you've only been spotty in your past in terms of lifting and clean eating, is to get a solid fitness lifestyle established. This will remain the foundation for continued growth and reduced deterioriation going forward. The body responds better to consistency and predictabilty, with some consideration to periodization to enable continued but cyclic growth / recovery phases. Don't get too hung up on "trying to catch up" - you could conceivably just hurt yourself by trying to get somewhere that will come w/ time vs some sort of crazy jumpstart you're looking for.


----------



## rockhardly (May 26, 2010)

And build a solid foundation with light compounds and progress from there.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 26, 2010)

I read somewhere once that an average man's muscle has the potential to be it's strongest at the age of 40 when it has fully matured.  Not sure if I support that statement.


----------



## MDR (May 27, 2010)

Albert Beckles and Bill Pearl have tremendous genetic gifts.  Clean or not, both men are examples of the combination of tremendous training and diet, along with unreal genetics.  I am 43, and my main issue over the past five years has been dealing with major injuries.  Coming back from major back and knee procedures has at times halted my progress.  As I look back to my twenties and even my early thirties, it all seemed so much easier.  But at 43 I'm still in better shape than many, and I've always managed to regain my strength after injuries.  It just takes a bit more patience and hard work, I think.


----------



## Mind over Matter (May 30, 2010)

*Thanks to all!*

Thanks everybody!  This is by far the best feedback that I have received since I've started weight training. I have a question for rockhardly.... What do you mean by light compounds? Please give example. Thanks again MDR, Captain and especially you Sassy!


----------



## Perdido (May 30, 2010)

I think the biggest hurdle we face as we age are hormonal balances. Young lifters have the advantage of a close to perfect natural hormone balance and hgh production for growth and as we all age the hgh drops, test drops and what left available get converted to other hormones that make it more difficult to gain mass & strength.
The older we get it becomes more important to get blood test to determine what we need to do to bring back the levels we need to achieve our goals.


----------



## alexvega (May 30, 2010)

i´m  38 yd, i remember when i was a 20 0r 25 i use to run and lift weight at the same day and same session.
probably my core was so big a dense,,,,,,,but with alot fat.

probably my chest looks so wide but no with the same definition  have today.

and many other s examples that i can write to give u all a idea 

today i put all my experience learned years ago......i know that i have 83 kg o 84 kg but with quality mass.


----------



## unclem (May 31, 2010)

iam 44 and its a little tough in the mornings. it takes me about a 1/2 hour before i can fully move my joints hurt like hell but i only had one injury and i just wrap it. ive been training except fopr about 6 months since age 13. to keep what i got i have to use some high aas dosages as when i started i only needed a little and i started my 1st cycle at 25. next yr i want to enter the ny championships over 40. it dont matter if i win i love bbing and always have. its muscle maturity u get when u hit 40, i cant go very heavy now affraid of tearing something. i was my strongest at 35 yr. ill continue to take gear but injects are sounding more better these days. but get your blood checked every 3 months and take kidney and liver protectors. hope everybody reaches there goals and at 30 u got alot of growing to do my friend so no worries. imo peace


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 1, 2010)

The effect of age is that you're wiser and more patient, you know to listen to what your body is telling you.  Also it means you that you should be able to seperate yourself from the kids at the gym and not get into the mindset of "If they can do it, I can do it and do it heavier."  

Injury prevention is key.  You don't heal as fast anymore.


----------



## dee08 (Jun 1, 2010)

yeh of course u build muscle quicker in your late teens early twenties the your thirties. after 25 your body goes on a down hill track and its hard to put muscle on. if your an athlete or have a longer training age this age extends to up to 30-35 but if your untrained it gets hard to put muscle on after 25


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 1, 2010)

Zaphod said:


> The effect of age is that you're wiser and more patient, you know to listen to what your body is telling you.  Also it means you that you should be able to seperate yourself from the kids at the gym and not get into the mindset of "If they can do it, I can do it and do it heavier."
> 
> Injury prevention is key.  You don't heal as fast anymore.



^^ This.

There's wear & tear you need to give consideration too, and less abilty to recover immediately. But by the same token, you've learned to not do as much ego-lifting and 'brute force' (aka wasted effort when you can do it the "right way"). and have more experience in learning the importance of tight form and all that. And the other thing you don't have as a young lifter is muscle maturity. You can puff up quick, but you need to just spend plain old time to let your body grow to accommodate it as part of "your" muscle mass.


----------



## unclem (Jun 1, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> ^^ This.
> 
> There's wear & tear you need to give consideration too, and less abilty to recover immediately. But by the same token, you've learned to not do as much ego-lifting and 'brute force' (aka wasted effort when you can do it the "right way"). and have more experience in learning the importance of tight form and all that. And the other thing you don't have as a young lifter is muscle maturity. You can puff up quick, but you need to just spend plain old time to let your body grow to accommodate it as part of "your" muscle mass.


 
couldnt of said it better. good post sassy. imo


----------



## bigback51 (Jun 6, 2010)

Age is a number that is all. 
To use it as an excuse for not being able to add muscle mass, or make strengh gains is wrong. 
 Not making gains is a reflection, of lack of focus, and lack of " Training Intensity", and probably TALKING TOO MUCH. Also analysis leads to paralysis. Leave the thinking at the door when you walk into the gym, and train your ass off! Recovery and diet must also be an integral part of this GREAT activity.


----------



## Perdido (Jun 6, 2010)

Leaving the thinking at the door might be fine for a 20 year old or a 45 year old training for years. For an aged noobie not thinking could be very bad. Screw the ego shit. JMO.


----------



## MDR (Jun 6, 2010)

I like what Sassy said about "ego lifting".  Those days are long gone for me.  Sometimes I think I'm paying the price now for all the crazy shit I did in my 20's and 30's.  Healing does happen, but you really have to be patient.  A buddy of mine in his sixties talks about "throwing a pebble in the pond each workout".  I like that.  Progress does not have to be immediate, just consistent.  I think I love training now more than ever, even though I don't put up the huge numbers I did when I was younger.


----------



## Hoglander (Jun 6, 2010)

At 46 I feel I am training my body to heal faster. I started back up with training after 20 years. During the 20 years I water skied, snow skied, mountain biked, hiked and mountain climbed. I've had more than my share of injuries doing those things. Now it feels like weight training is teaching my body to heal faster than in those days. I'm constantly breaking my body down and it's constantly building back up. That plus I workout a rehab program instead of just waiting to heal. 

I'm always sore somewhere in my body but it's like I earned it when it's DOMS : )  With injuries, I OWN IT, I know I'll beat it. I've been referred to surgery a few times for back and recently knee injuries. For me there has been a better way.


----------



## ryandewey (Jun 6, 2010)

TapRackBang said:


> Is there an age at which one's ability to add muscle mass begins to decrease?
> 
> Is it easier to add muscle during the late teens to early twenties than to add during the thirties?
> 
> ...



Of course. For the late teens it's the best time to build up muscle mass since that is the peak of their muscle growth. I'm not saying that it's impossible for the thirties and above age group but you won't be seeing an effect as fast as those who are in their earlier years.

Besides, age is a factor in almost everything.


----------



## Chris2064 (Jun 9, 2013)

I am 39 have taken about 3 yrs off from training due to a few shoulder surgeries, however have recently started training again with the TRX and amazing how quickly the muscle regains the shape. The strength is also returning very rapidly,  so never to old.


----------



## Dr.G (Jun 9, 2013)

as posted by many on this thread, although with age hormone levels decline and the ability to build muscle should decline, but there are other parameters that come into play, like the maturity in training and the experience and i think if someone has been training for decades and naturally then he will not be affected much after 40  as to gain muscle. at least for myself i see no difference now at 52 in building mass.. the difference comes in recovering from injury this is why i have to train smart, also i have lost the ability to stay lean this is why even with a clean diet i still cannot get as lean as i want  to, but the size is still there even probably bigger. 
i would say ability to build muscle is not affected much
size and mass are not
Flexibility, agility and speed are down i would say by 20% 
recovery is also lower
ability to stay lean is also down i cannot maintain any six packs although i have good definition on my legs and chest 
strength is down by 10% only because i do not try to go really heavy to avoid injury and because i don't really care,   i am trying to lose some weight and just look good and stay healthy.

strangely the other day i was training  with a 24 years old who is getting ready for a competition, he is all cut and lean with serious size on him, nice abs etc... i cannot come close to him when it comes to definition i mean i am an old guy   EXCEPT on legs he had big legs but i have more definition and shape on my legs and i never train heavy on legs i just use moderate to light weight and repetitions...all the fat i pack is on upper and especially middle body


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 9, 2013)

Tricky question to answer.  As you get older (beyond your late twenties) your body's testosterone levels begin to decrease gradually which has a direct negative impact on your gains.  On the other hand, your experience allows you to train smarter and you're likely not making stupid lifestyle choices as you age (for example getting drunk stupid every weekend) which all contributes to increased ability to build muscle.  Having said that, I've made my best gains in my late twenties up till now (early 30's).  Had I trained exactly the same as I have in the past five years and stayed away from pills that let me stay up all night in my late teens/ early 20's, I'm certain I would have made even better gains than what I've achieved now at a later age.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 9, 2013)

Dr.G said:


> as posted by many on this thread, although with age hormone levels decline and the ability to build muscle should decline, but there are other parameters that come into play, like the maturity in training and the experience and i think if someone has been training for decades and naturally then he will not be affected much after 40  as to gain muscle. at least for myself i see no difference now at 52 in building mass.. the difference comes in recovering from injury this is why i have to train smart, also i have lost the ability to stay lean this is why even with a clean diet i still cannot get as lean as i want  to, but the size is still there even probably bigger.
> i would say ability to build muscle is not affected much
> size and mass are not
> Flexibility, agility and speed are down i would say by 20%
> ...


I am 57, and I agree with you 100%.  Strength is still there, gaining mass is  entirely possible with good diet and work ethic, but flexibility and agility is  way down from years ago.  I do use some chemical assistance, and I still have  some ab definition, but it is getting harder and harder even with a spot  on diet.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Jun 10, 2013)

This all changes with testosterone!


----------



## locutus61 (Sep 16, 2014)

heavylifting1 said:


> This all changes with testosterone!


I'm 53 and have the best physique at my gym, but then again, I train at Shady Acres Rest Home.


----------



## blowoutj99si (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm 34 and it seems as I have a better focus for diet and lifting now. Then when I was younger.  I can also pack on pounds easier with better muscle separation.  I don't have as many heavy lifting days as I did when I was younger.  My joints aren't what the used to be.


----------



## Oldschool (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm 61 and as long as I keep training to failure and don't give into the temptation of being lazy in the gym and with diet I am still gaining. I have never abandoned the core basics: squats/deads presses and rows. I dead lift twice a week, sometimes three.


----------



## mrtom (Sep 29, 2014)

At 62 the biggest factor is everything hurts. Bad. Every stupid thing you have done to your body catches up with you.


----------



## Gissurjon (Sep 30, 2014)

They studied this. Only around 30% decrease from age of 25-70. Now that's settled.


----------



## Usobobby (Sep 30, 2014)

Training for several years now...I'm 45 today and bigger than I've ever been...though like a lot of the older guys have said, shit hurts all the time..


----------

